# SATA 3.0Gb/s vs SATA 6.0Gb/s



## Carlitos714

i say the second one. two things the interface speed and the cache speed are faster.


----------



## Unknownm

If you have the hardware (aka PCI-e card or native sata3) to take advantage of sata 3 (6.0gb/s) than go for it.


----------



## sn0man

You won't notice a difference between SATA 3/6 drives on the (mostly) SATA 3Gb/s motherboards everyone has. You also won't likely notice any difference when paired with the newest SATA 6Gb/s boards.

32 vs. 64 won't show up performance-wise either.

The only real benefit is the newer 1TB drives use 2 500GB platters, so you may see a slight speed boost based on their density alone.


----------



## liberalelephant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sn0man* 
You won't notice a difference between SATA 3/6 drives on the (mostly) SATA 3Gb/s motherboards everyone has. You also won't likely notice any difference when paired with the newest SATA 6Gb/s boards.

32 vs. 64 won't show up performance-wise either.

The only real benefit is the newer 1TB drives use 2 500GB platters, so you may see a slight speed boost based on their density alone.

This is 100% correct. If you don't mind paying the price difference you might as well get the SATA6 drive, but don't expect much, if any, performance increase.


----------



## michaeljr1186

i'd go with the cheaper one.


----------



## calavera

screw that, get samsung f3. cheaper, faster, + free usb dock.

I've been a die hard WD user all my life but this deal is too good to be passed up if you're looking for a 1TB.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

you won't notice the difference, even with a 6gbps port. definitely not worth 20% more.


----------



## tenzo19

go with a SSD, and you'll be a happy man


----------



## sora1607

Might as well just get SATA 6.0 Gb. If you have money, the first SATA 6.0Gb HDD is coming out at the end of the year


----------



## kz26

Since mechanical hard drives don't come anywhere close near maxing out SATA II (even SATA I) in some cases, there really isn't any point in buying a SATA 6.0Gbps HDD. More or less just marketing hype.


----------



## sdhdgasd

Is my board compatible with the sata 6.0Gb/s one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-223-_-Product


----------



## Markisa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdhdgasd*


Is my board compatible with the sata 6.0Gb/s one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-223-_-Product


No, you could get an addon card but like the others said, that drive couldn't max the bandwidth of a Sata 2 interface, selling it with Sata 3 is just to make more money off stupid ill-informed customers.

Quote:



Storage Devices
PATA 1 x ATA100 2 Dev. Max
*SATA 3Gb/s 8*
SATA RAID 0/1/5/10/JBOD


Sata 3Gb/s = Sata 2
Sata 6Gb/s = Sata 3 (some call it Sata6)


----------



## sdhdgasd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


No, you could get an addon card but like the others said, that drive couldn't max the bandwidth of a Sata 2 interface, selling it with Sata 3 is just to make more money off stupid customers.

Sata 3Gb/s = Sata 2
Sata 6Gb/s = Sata 3 (some call it Sata6)


Ok, thanks.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


Might as well just get SATA 6.0 Gb. If you have money, the first SATA 6.0Gb HDD is coming out at the end of the year


----------



## Markisa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*












Yes, I'm absolutely baffled by that comment too. How exactly does a Sata 6gb/s come out next year. . when were helping a guy who is considering buying one right now? I think a 5 year old could understand the concept and make a better suggestion.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdhdgasd*


Is my board compatible with the sata 6.0Gb/s one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-223-_-Product


Your board is 100% compatible. It just won't run at 6Gb/s. Net difference to you = zero.


----------



## sn0man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


Yes, I'm absolutely baffled by that comment too. How exactly does a Sata 6gb/s come out next year. . when were helping a guy who is considering buying one right now? I think a 5 year old could understand the concept and make a better suggestion.


Not to defend the guy, because his comment _was _incorrect, but:

_You _also told the OP the 6Gb/s drive would be incompatible with his motherboard. Maybe you meant "not fully optimized for," but it's certainly not incompatible.

Backwards compatibility is written into the very standard.

Quote:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA


----------



## sdhdgasd

Can you guys help me with my other threads:
http://www.overclock.net/ssd/682047-...ml#post8650859
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...c-my-mobo.html

Thanks


----------

